# Are you currently pursuing or thinking to pursue a Psychology major?



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm thinking I want to study psychology. It's just an idea, since it's very costly and I'm in an independent situation right now, but I was thinking it just might be the right career for me so I can help others who are going through the same, and I can possibly assist myself with my own anxiety issues. 
Anyone currently studying Psychology? Or planning to do so?


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

this career has totaly come to mind to me also. It seems that having sa can actually give some insight to how the other people feel and respond. but my only downfall on this is moneywise and the fact that it involves alot of reading and i tend to loose intrest in reading too long. But who knows anything is possible, right


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I took a few psychology courses two years ago. I stopped because I took a sudden interest in biology, but I might go back to it. It's not difficult (well.. the introductory classes) and it's very interesting. My only apprehension is that psychology related careers require good communication skills, but what career doesn't?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey yeah I've been thinking about taking a psychology major, on it's own or alongside journalism. The intro course I'm doing now seems interesting enough. My teacher I sometimes lead off on my own curiosity. We can be talking about memory stores then I'll ask him about Schizophrenia and we'll spend the whole of the lesson discussing the abstracts of Schizophrenia lol. Psychologists must be very open minded is all I can say, I wouldn't put up with me in that sort of mood Sounds to me like an undiscovered world of a subject where you can really mix things up, not clear cut like maths or even philosophy. There's some structured language but that can be bent to your will in my experience hehe. I hope this helps you.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

some food for thought: psych is one of the most, if not the most popular major. So think of it more like a stepping stone rather than a direct pathway into the field. Higher learning degrees are necessary. 



Anyways- yeah, me four (?)! I enjoy listening to people and now that I have some positive hindsight, I feel a certain obligation to help (in some way). There are some branches of psych that are very science based and research oriented. The largest employment area is therapy (and) of that group many offer private practice. 

Look at the occupational outlook handbook.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i studied pysch for 6months and found it very interesting but i didnt have enough confidence in my communication skills to be a therapist


----------



## pixie1986 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm currently a psychology undergraduate. I totally rec. taking it as a major. You can learn lots about yourself and the world. Cross cultural psychology, Cognitive Psychology, Development, and Abnormal Psychology are extremely vauable courses, you will learn A LOT. I would make the investment if i was you.


----------

